# Coat Color? My filly keeps changing color.



## Jale (Nov 27, 2019)

*Ill be posting images* 
I apologize for my flawed english.

Heya! I've been looking since the day I got my filly for a possible coat color atleast similar fo hers but I have found none. I've looked on tons of websites, images, videos and I haven't found anything. Maybe someone with more knowledge about coats & colors could help me?

When we got her, she was pretty much black with white hairs spread around her body, except for her legs. The white hairs were barely noticeable, and from a distance it looked as just black. 

She eventually started looking kind of grey (?) she had wayyy more silvery hairs but had sort of a brown tone, you could see her legs were totally black though, no white hairs.

As time passed I was pretty impressed at how much she had changed in color. I don't really know how to explain this well since english isn't my first language, we were expecting her to change to grey but she had too much of a yellow tone I guess I could say. 

The thing is, I thought she would change but I've noticed these last few days, shes looking just like the second picture again. She still has black legs though. 

Sorry if this was a bit of a pain to read through! 

First image was a picture of her from the sale post. Last image I didn't talk about, but she has a lot of grey/white hairs around both her ears. 
And I also forgot to mention, her mane has white hairs too and her tail may look a typical black, but it's whole middle is a gorgeous silver.

Good day/night and thanks for those who 
replied or just took their time to read this


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

She is going to be either gray or a blue roan. I read where there are horses that are born black, and eventually turn white as they age. I believe Lippizans are born dark and then turn white as they age. 
I have a bay roan mare that is not heavily roaned, and appears to be a bay from afar. When you get close to her, she also has white hairs that appear to be more wavy in her mane and tail, and more white between her legs. Just certain areas have more white. 

I do have experience with gray horses, as they get older, the white increases as they age. But if I am not mistaken, roans are born roan.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Two questions:

1. How old is she?
2. Is either of her parents gray?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Better pictures of her full body, breed and if possible parent colors. 

She looks faded black. I would guess sabino. Could be gray (which eventually becomes white). Roan will have inverted v's at the knees. Darker lower legs, dark face. Roaning from LP is different than roan (Rn) and roaning in drafts which has not been identified yet.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like a gray and the when you said silver in the tail, that's a pretty good indicator. This is what my gray looked like at 9 months old. Now at age 10 he is a gorgeous dapple gray. 

The first sign this guy was going gray was the silver in the tail. 


But yes, she would need at least 1 gray parent to be a gray. If neither parent is gray, she is definitely NOT gray. If one parent is gray, then she's almost certainly gray.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. What you are seeing with her getting darker again may just be her winter coat coming in. They will still change a little seasonally with winter vs. summer coats.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm going to guess gray. I see white hairs on her face. The face stays dark with roans.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow Trailhorserider that is a beautiful dapple grey.

Did you ever read Horse Tradin' by Ben Green? The horse trader used dye and a whole egg to mark an old white horse like a younger dapple grey horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm guessing that she is a brown (very dark bay) turning gray. 

Roans will shed out roan as soon as their baby fur is gone. They do not change color. Nor are their legs, manes, and tails affected by the roan gene.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Looks like she is following the typical grey coat color pattern to me!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Firstly, Trailhorse your guy is GORGEOUS!!

My pony started out black with a big blaze, by 7yo was 'gunmetal Grey's with a white face, by 10 he was dapple grey - tho not as stunning as above! And by about 14yo completely white.



Avna said:


> Roans will shed out roan as soon as their baby fur is gone. They do not change color. Nor are their legs, manes, and tails affected by the roan gene.


Our 14yo boy goes from solid bay to red roan about twice a year. Mostly he is solid bay.


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

A man at our saddle club when I was a child had a horse the same color as your filly. He was really dark with white hairs and it gave him a blue color, so he called him "Blue." As Blue got older, he never completely turned white with dark skin, but had a very strong color with a faint dapple to him which was the darkest I had ever seen. He was definitely a unique colored horse. He was a great athlete. He ran so fast and always placed in barrels and poles. 

If that is a picture of her above the gray dapple that you posted, I do like her.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Just saw an appaloosa stud that was a dark brown few spot baby, but matured into a snowflake chestnut!


----------

